# اقتراح صغنن لقسم التراتيل



## asmicheal (8 نوفمبر 2009)

اقتراح صغنن لقسم التراتيل

بقترح قسم او موضوع لموسيقى التراتيل 
حتى يسهل لمن يبحث عنها ان يجدها 

لان موسيقى التراتيل يمكن تشغيلها بالعربية وبالعمل 
لتخلق جو نظيف روحى لطيف 
ولحافظ التراتيل تضعة فى حالة صلاة بالترتيل 


مجرد اقتراح


----------



## twety (8 نوفمبر 2009)

*يعنى عاوزة موسيقى الترانيم بس*
*من غير كلمات الترنيمه*
*ولا ايه ؟*


----------



## asmicheal (8 نوفمبر 2009)

twety قال:


> *يعنى عاوزة موسيقى الترانيم بس*
> *من غير كلمات الترنيمه*
> *ولا ايه ؟*


 

:download:
مش قصدى كدة تويتى 
بحب طبعا التراتيل  بكلماتها ولحنها خصوصا الارثوذكسية 
لكن اقصد موسيقى التراتيل الموجودة بالفعل فى منتدى التراتيل 
يتم تجميعها 
اما فى قسم خاص او بموضوع واحد يوضع بة روابطها لسهولة الوصول الية ​


----------



## twety (9 نوفمبر 2009)

*اهااااا ما فى موسوعه للموسيقى بتاعت الترانيم موجوده*


----------



## Molka Molkan (9 نوفمبر 2009)

*موسوعة موسيقى الترانيم​*


----------



## oesi no (9 نوفمبر 2009)

*مع انى زعلان منك 
بس مفيش مشكلة 
الموضوع بتاع الاخ مولكا ان شاء الرب هيتم تثبيته قريب جدا 
بس الصبر اما تيجى المشرفة المسئوله معايا 
علشان بنعمل كل حاجة بالتشاور ما بينا 
*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (9 نوفمبر 2009)

> مع انى زعلان منك
> بس مفيش مشكلة



زعلان منى انا !!!!!!!!!:smi411:

هو انا لسة عملت حاجة ؟ !!!

وشكرا على التفكير فى التثبيت


----------



## oesi no (9 نوفمبر 2009)

*لا مش منك انت
*​


----------



## twety (11 نوفمبر 2009)

*من مييييييييييين*
*اعترف*


----------



## Molka Molkan (11 نوفمبر 2009)

twety قال:


> *من مييييييييييين*
> *اعترف*



هههههههههه


----------



## twety (11 نوفمبر 2009)

*انت محتار زيى*
*ولا عرفت *
*هههههههه*


----------



## Molka Molkan (11 نوفمبر 2009)

twety قال:


> *انت محتار زيى*
> *ولا عرفت *
> *هههههههه*




لا انا فاهم بس مش هاقول
ههههههههه


----------

